# Texas Star Plans ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Has anyone ever made a Texas Star from wood. I want to make a few, and can figure out the angels of the inside/outside cuts, but not the cuts that form the rise or face. I bet a jig of some sort would be invaluable.

Anyone been there/done that ?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...r&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&rls=com.microsoft:en-US

Does this help?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Or this?
http://thewinfieldcollection.com/display.aspx?id=2754&catid=0


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have all the numbers for the flat aspect. Just don't know how to approach the height aspect and want that 3D effect.

The second link is exactly what I was looking for ! I have searched for hours and that one never came up.

Thanks !


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, ET... did you do something that you were not proud of and decide to punish yourself?

That just doesn't look like fun to me. But I am looking forward to seeing
the finished product.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GameThumper said:


> Wow, ET... did you do something that you were not proud of and decide to punish yourself?
> 
> That just doesn't look like fun to me. But I am looking forward to seeing
> the finished product.


Just scratching one off the bucket list.
I have had a goal of making one for many years and never have.
Right now I have a large metal one hanging on my brand new limestone wall outside and the other day I noticed two small rust stains on the stone. I'm thinking I need a wooden one and if this isn't a good enough reason to "just do it" I never will.

Where you been !


----------

